# Low Papp-A levels?



## cinsal09

Hi Ladies! I am finally on baby number 2 after five years of trying. I'm midway through my 18th week and just recently went in for my second ultrasound (having finished my IPS screening around 13 weeks). The ultrasound technician said I did great on my IPS results and everything was fine except I have low Papp-A levels. I've never heard this term before. During the ultrasound itself she maintained that the baby looked fine and was developing on schedule...then I went home and Googled exactly what Papp-A was (big mistake) And now I'm freaking out, depressed and crying. 

They didn't seem too concerned at all at the appointment and in my ignorance of the actual diagnosis I didn't ask barely any questions... Especially since they kept reassuring me everything looked normal.

I now have to have ultrasounds every two weeks. Has anyone had any experience with this at all? Everything I read online is sorta scary. Its a fairly new test from what I have read.


----------



## Wriggley

Hay hun!

I had a Low Papp-A with my second and they think i had it with my first too (i didnt have the test done for my 1st but he had a low birth weight so they think i might had it with him too) 

first off stop googling :haha: It will always give you the worse case senarios

I was put on Aspirin til 36 weeks - Low Papp-a makes you a higher risk for pre-eclampsia so Aspirin helps keep the blood thin - and always get any unusual swelling checked out and when ever you have an appointment wave a urine sample in there face :)

the ultra sounds are to check baby is growing normally. 

honestly try not to worry - i had a very low level and my son was born weighing 7lb 10oz :) (my oldest was 6lb 5oz)


----------



## cinsal09

Thank you so much for your reply. I'm trying not to worry and am staying off Google :p I hear it can also be a sign of down syndrome which also freaked me right out.


----------



## Wriggley

Downs babies do have a low papp-a but that on its own is not an indicator of downs syndrome. Downs babies normally have a low papp-a combined with a high beta hcg level 

And this is just one factor of downs syndrome


----------



## cinsal09

Thanks so so much for the info. I'll definitely have to ask my levels when i go in for my next ultrasound now that i understand a bit better. You're awesome for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Wriggley

no worries hun if you want to chat/questions feel free to pm me


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi! :wave:

I also have a low PAPP-A, and am on aspirin 75mg daily. We're having regular scan/check-ups with the consultant to check Baby's growth and placental blood flow. Everything has been fine up until now. :thumbup:

We're hoping to have a home birth, and my midwife has told me there's no reason that shouldn't happen. :) Therefore, I am not classed as 'high risk', so no need to worry!


----------



## Wriggley

mrsswaffer said:


> Hi! :wave:
> 
> I also have a low PAPP-A, and am on aspirin 75mg daily. We're having regular scan/check-ups with the consultant to check Baby's growth and placental blood flow. Everything has been fine up until now. :thumbup:
> 
> We're hoping to have a home birth, and my midwife has told me there's no reason that shouldn't happen. :) Therefore, I am not classed as 'high risk', so no need to worry!

OMG just noticed your in canterbury? we are not far from there at all!

thats so strange because I was classed as high risk and was not even allowed to give birth on the midwife led unit at the hospital because of it :cry: i HAD to be on the consultant led ward :(


----------



## cinsal09

Hope everything goes well Hun! How far along were you when they put you on the aspirin?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wriggley said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Hi! :wave:
> 
> I also have a low PAPP-A, and am on aspirin 75mg daily. We're having regular scan/check-ups with the consultant to check Baby's growth and placental blood flow. Everything has been fine up until now. :thumbup:
> 
> We're hoping to have a home birth, and my midwife has told me there's no reason that shouldn't happen. :) Therefore, I am not classed as 'high risk', so no need to worry!
> 
> OMG just noticed your in canterbury? we are not far from there at all!
> 
> thats so strange because I was classed as high risk and was not even allowed to give birth on the midwife led unit at the hospital because of it :cry: i HAD to be on the consultant led ward :(Click to expand...

Really? That sucks!! :( Did the low PAPP-A affect anything in your consultant-led scans? Ours are all fine so far.

Whereabouts are you? :)


----------



## cautious...

Hi!

I also had very low papp-a levels with my son. I can't remember the exact figure but was very low. The consultant didn't seem concerned at all, but I also googled it and completely freaked out about it pretty much all through my pregnancy.

I had scans every 4 weeks in the last tri and was never put on aspirin or anything. 

My son is absolutely fine, he is small but I think that is because I'm 4'11":winkwink:

I wish i had stayed off Google! You never hear the whole story on the internet either so there are often other factors.

Good luck with everything :flower:


----------



## Wriggley

mrsswaffer said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Hi! :wave:
> 
> I also have a low PAPP-A, and am on aspirin 75mg daily. We're having regular scan/check-ups with the consultant to check Baby's growth and placental blood flow. Everything has been fine up until now. :thumbup:
> 
> We're hoping to have a home birth, and my midwife has told me there's no reason that shouldn't happen. :) Therefore, I am not classed as 'high risk', so no need to worry!
> 
> OMG just noticed your in canterbury? we are not far from there at all!
> 
> thats so strange because I was classed as high risk and was not even allowed to give birth on the midwife led unit at the hospital because of it :cry: i HAD to be on the consultant led ward :(Click to expand...
> 
> Really? That sucks!! :( Did the low PAPP-A affect anything in your consultant-led scans? Ours are all fine so far.
> 
> Whereabouts are you? :)Click to expand...

Yeah I have alot of blood related problems when it comes to pregnancy but was told the PAPP-A on its own means i couldnt use the midwife led unit :/ but hay ho it didnt matter anyways as my consultant decided to induce me the day before my due date anyways 

No it didnt he grew perfectly :) I have an antibody in my blood too which can cause growth problems - if my blood was to mix with babies eg had a knock to the bump and the bloods mixed at the plasenta - my blood would attack the babies blood - i fell down the stairs at 22 weeks and had to have a job to stop my blood from hurting bubs - he was fine though all my scans came back perfect :) 

they think i had the low PAPP A with my oldest too - i declined the downs testing with him (its the blood test part of that test that shows the papp-a results) but i had the test with my youngest purely because if i declined it i couldnt have a scan at 12 weeks i would have had to wait til 16 and dispite fact i already had had 3 scans i didnt wanna wait lol 

we are in Margate atm but hoping to move to canterbury in the near future


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, its expensive in Canters, but lovely. :)


----------



## cinsal09

Thanks for the response! Google is the devil lol. I found out about this two weeks ago. My next ultrasound is this Friday and i gotta say this has been the longest two weeks of my life lol. I appreciate all your guys' help. I can now ask questions at this appointment and hopefully rest a little easier for the next few months.

I'm so happy your babies are all healthy and ok!


----------

